

Awesome Procedural Terrain Generation - buggy_code
http://www.shamusyoung.com/twentysidedtale/?p=141

======
barrettcolin
Check out 'Elevated' - winner of the 4k PC demo category at Breakpoint 2009.
It's a fly-through of a realistic looking procedurally generated terrain model
with music and some fancy post processing effects all squeezed into a <4096
bytes executable. Even my moderately high-end PC can't run it (I suspect
because it shoves an overwhelmingly huge triangle mesh at the GPU) but there's
a video here:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YWMGuh15nE>

~~~
Keyframe
oh RGBA, I was expecting someone would post elevated in a thread like this.
Here is a homepage from IQ from RGBA <http://iquilezles.org/www/> \- lots of
useful stuff here. He is working, I believe, on Infinity engine (not bioware
one) which will, hopefully, yield a game like EVE/Elite one day. Here is a
devlog: [http://www.infinity-
universe.com/Infinity/index.php?option=c...](http://www.infinity-
universe.com/Infinity/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=0&Itemid=47)

~~~
barrettcolin
IQ posts some comments about the implementation of Elevated in this thread on
gamedev.net also:

[http://www.gamedev.net/community/forums/topic.asp?topic_id=5...](http://www.gamedev.net/community/forums/topic.asp?topic_id=531608)

~~~
barrettcolin
Also also: the readme that comes with the download is missing the '.tech'
section available here: <http://pouet.net/nfo.php?which=52938>

~~~
Keyframe
excellent find, thanks!

------
tlrobinson
I thought the title meant the Reddit team was working on procedural terrain
generation. There's usually no need to cite where a submission was found.

------
pmjordan
The article is mostly about _rendering_ terrain, not generating it, and it
also has nothing to do with reddit.

However, the rendered results do look relatively nice, and the article (even
as awfully paginated as it is) gives a pretty good idea on how to get there
from zero.

------
huhtenberg
With all due respect, _this_ is not awesome. Nowhere near it.

But this - <http://www.planetside.co.uk/terragen> \- is.

~~~
jerf
The awesomeness lies in the explanations and reasons, not the intrinsic tech.

This guy is currently doing a series on procedural generation of a city
terrain, and it's the same deal. It's not going to win awards for "teh
aw3som3st cty evar!", it's that you don't often see someone do something like
this while posting reasons, dead-end experiments, and other such commentary.

It's less awesome to look at, but radically superior as an article to read and
learn from.

------
m_eiman
The articles are more about building a 3D engine than generating terrain, but
still a good read.

